# East Gippsland tiger



## Pon62 (Aug 26, 2014)

Found this nice brown tiger today lazing in the sun. Have seen a couple of these tigers with no discernible bands, this guy was unfazed, just stayed right where he was. Had seen a copperhead a little earlier only 20-30 meters away so definitely snake time again down here. Bring it on I say!!


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice pic! Yep it's that time again. I find the Tiger season in Suburban Melbourne goes from roughly 26 August to 23 May. Many snakes make a few appearances over winter but around late August even the most cold hating Tigers start to come out regularly. The recent warm weather kind of started this snake season a bit early. I filmed the three Tigers in this vid on 15 August:

http://youtu.be/ZjzUCSHjFBk

And there's interesting behaviour from other herps too, like these two Water Skinks fighting each other:

http://youtu.be/vwncmBs3M2s


----------

